

Facebook redesign? - drinchev
http://i.imgur.com/LB4naOC.png

======
drinchev
That's what my FB front page looks like today. Have I missed something?

~~~
sidcool
You already opted for the Graph Search feature. The OP did it a bit late. My
FB has been looking the same for a few months now.

